# Accident reports on utv's



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Im sorry that's terrible I'd be contacting a lawyer.


I dont believe he could sue the other driver, because Michigan is a no fault state.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes he can. If hes experienced pain and suffering due to negligence. Call Sam! Or any decent tort lawyer.


----------



## Stub2 (Jan 11, 2017)

Heres a something for those of you that travel north for a fun adventure to think about.
First there was the accident and the injuries.
Then there was the poor cell phone signal that made it hard to complete a 911 call.
This was followed by an inability of 911 to locate the accident even though they were told the road name. 911 requested that one of the accident victims walk out. The victims with the least injuries refused and the seriously hurt didn't have the ability.
Those that weren't seriously hurt walked around the accident victims who were and told each other that they hoped the more seriously hurt didn't die. That was a real comfort to my wife and her friend.
My wife was able to get a call out to me and I arrived at the accident right after the first ambulance. The medical staff seemed to do a good job. I THANK THEM FOR THAT!!!!! The local volunteer firemen were also great and the first medical people to arrive at the accident. Again thanks everyone.
Went they were getting ready to move my wife to an ambulance I felt I needed to give our names,etc to the sheriffs officer that seemed to be in charge. I actually thought the law required giving out that information. Anyway. When I went to the officer he told me in a rough tone that he was busy. Sorry but my untrained eyes it looked like he was just shooting the sh/t with one of the locals.
With the injuries my wife had I expected her to be admitted to the hospital, if for no other reason but to keep her under supervision. No, they sewed her up and sent her home with a boot for her broken heel. We have a place to live in the area, those that were camping might find being sent out of the hospital so soon a problem. Think about that campers.
She was told at the ER to see her family doctor for followup. Our doctor was 200 miles away and my wife couldn't travel that far. The hospital gave us a list of local doctors to try. Not one would take her as a new patient. We went through every doctor listed in the yellow pages with the county. A couple doctors were willing to see her in 2 months. It wasn't an insurance problem, we had accident insurance and Bluecross. We even offered to pay cash, no deal. Now thats unAmerican!!!!!! My wife was crying and begging doctors to see her, no deal. 
What more can I say except, WELCOME TO MASON COUNTY!


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Sad story, shouldn't have happened. Best wishes to your wife and the others injured. Those that want to act recklessly should be held accountable, but appears that's asking for too much.


----------



## Stub2 (Jan 11, 2017)

One additional thing that was upsetting was a comment left at the end of a news report on the net. The heading clearly stated that the news organization only kept the most relative comments. 
There was person that wrote a comment wanting everyone in the accident to die. What a sick son of a ----- that person is! And, what news organization would keep a comment like that on the net for days?


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Stub2 said:


> One additional thing that was upsetting was a comment left at the end of a news report on the net. The heading clearly stated that the news organization only kept the most relative comments.
> There was person that wrote a comment wanting everyone in the accident to die. What a sick son of a ----- that person is! And, what news organization would keep a comment like that on the net for days?


Wtf did he know you and your family ? Did he have a grunge? that's completely sick Lawyer up if that falls through take it in your own hands. That's if you can make it to the lawyer part I couldn't they would be beat down.


----------



## Stub2 (Jan 11, 2017)

We don't know the guy that made the comment. This type of thing is hard to trace, but it appears that the guy is either in California or Florida. His Michigan connection appears to be relatives that live down state. I think he just made the comments out of the kindness of his heart. What a piece of work!!!


----------



## Stub2 (Jan 11, 2017)

I want to stick up for kids here. I taught school for a long time and everything gets blamed on kids especially things like accidents.
The driver that was hot dogging it, was in his late 30's. This is not a case of young kids out raising hell, when you are pushing 40 you should know better.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Was this your accident?
http://www.wzzm13.com/news/local/lakeshore/six-hurt-after-utv-crash-in-mason-county/454415163


----------



## Stub2 (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Lawyer up and make them pay


----------

